

We need a standard for namespacing localStorage keys - joelarson4
http://joewlarson.com/blog/2012/12/02/we-need-a-standard-for-namespacing-localstorage-keys/

======
Edmond
I second this sentiment, I run <http://www.schoolnotez.com/> and it uses
localStorage...the ease of using simple key/value pairs for storage is nice,
however it comes with some maintenance challenges.

